# Where to find steak sauce??



## Vento (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Fellow expats, 

My wife and me are no wizards in a kitchen, and back home we can buy sauce which just need have some cooking cream/milk added and warmed up, and then its ready. 

Anyone know if similar can be found here in Dubai? Ive looked in Carrefour and Lulu without luck, only thing i can find is a lot of BBQ sauce.

Thanks in advance 

Michael


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Do you mean a packet sauce (powder) or a cook in sauce? It might help to know brand names. Safestway on Sheikh Zayed Road stocks a lot of US products. Sorry, I use an iPad and I can't see the flags so I am guessing the American bit .


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Michael.

Not to be contrarian but you don't necessarily need to be wizards. As you have to prepare (marinate) and cook the steak... let the wine breath, make a salad, boil the veggies, mash the potatoes, light the candles... might as well add a real sauce. 

Here's a recipe. Best Basic Steak Sauce Recipe | Food Republic

Plus it puts money into the local market rather than some mass manufacturer's. 

Just sayin'. Otherwise, sorry I am of no help.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Pretty sure I've seen A1 steak sauce in either Spinneys or Waitrose.


----------

